# Something a little different for me, not wildlife



## MSnowy (Jan 19, 2019)

I went to a training exercise for some of the local volunteer firefighters yesterday.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 19, 2019)

#4 is very nice!


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 19, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> #4 is very nice!


 
Thanks. #4 is the classic fire scene picture.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 19, 2019)

I forgot this one. They wanted a group shot so I had them setup in front of the house.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 19, 2019)

These are great!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 19, 2019)

Excellent set Mike; the last one in first post is fantastic!


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 19, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> These are great!



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 19, 2019)

tirediron said:


> Excellent set Mike; the last one in first post is fantastic!



Thanks John


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 19, 2019)

Very good interesting set................


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 19, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Very good interesting set................



Thanks


----------



## PJM (Jan 21, 2019)

Outstanding set of photos.  You did the local volunteers justice for sure.


----------



## PJM (Jan 21, 2019)

And I particularly like the second one.


----------



## baturn (Jan 21, 2019)

Wow! Great set!


----------



## Barb King (Jan 21, 2019)

Truly great photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 21, 2019)

PJM said:


> Outstanding set of photos.  You did the local volunteers justice for sure.





PJM said:


> And I particularly like the second one.



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 21, 2019)

baturn said:


> Wow! Great set!


 
Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 21, 2019)

Barb King said:


> Truly great photos! Thanks for sharing!



Thank you


----------



## Jeff G (Jan 28, 2019)

Incredible set! you really captured the moment, feel and action beautifully.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 28, 2019)

You think it looks exciting from the outside you should see it from inside. Throw in a few exploding BBQ tanks, and some live electrical lines it gets real interesting. At least your guys did it during cold weather, seems like our department always picks the hottest day. Last training on a burn house was in early September. Fortunately the paramedics were on standby as we had two  rookies go down from the heat. One recovered quickly with fluids, and one had to be teamsported for observation.


----------



## BillM (Mar 21, 2019)

Great shots Mike, love that group photo with the fire burning behind them. Classic lol


----------



## LRLala (Mar 24, 2019)

They should frame these and hang them in their fire house! Very nice!


----------

